# Ohio River Steubenville , Rayland



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

Fish a stretched of the river while I went back home . It looked great fished near Rayland caught a smallmouth 1 day and 1 largemouth today ! Both on havoc pumpkinseed craw.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

Good job!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I used to do really well fishing under the train bridge with chubs and a couple split shots. Used to catch cats, walleye, smallmouth, but now they have no trespassing signs all around the bridge and a lot more traffic on those railroad tracks then there used to be. I haven't fished there in a few years due to that. 

Nice bass, its a tough spot that sees a fair amount of people.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/JeffOechsl...490078931701/2326386680742021/?type=3&theater

I seen this on Jeff's facebook just thought I would share


----------

